# Wireless Router Can't Connect to the Internet



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi, I've recently been trying to install an Actiontec GT701-WRU wireless router I got a few years ago.

Unfortunately I've lost the CD for it, so downloaded the drivers from the Actiontec website, the drivers installed without a problem.

The router itself seemed to connect to my PC fine when I used the USB cable as the USB light on the router went green, and as mentioned the drivers installed without any problems when I directed the new hardware utility to the folder containng them.

However, the internet light remained red even though my computer was connected to an NTL cable modem (my computer itself was having no problems connecting to the internet).

I then tried disconnecting the ethernet cable from the back of my PC and instead connecting it directly to the router, even though the Ethernet light now went green the internet light remained red.

Any help would be greatly apprecited, thanks.


----------



## SquintRingo (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey, I'm not an admin here or anything but I think I might understand your problem. I'm not familiar with the actiontec wireless router either, but does it hook up to your computer through USB and then broadcast the internet that the computer is hooked up to through an ethernet cable (that's what it seems like to me you are describing)? If so, you need to either bridge the connections or enable internet connection sharing. With XP you need to go to control panel, then network connections (sorry I'm on vista and can't remember exactly, shouldn't be hard to find). There should be one icon for the local area ethernet connection. Right click then properties then enable internet connection sharing (ICS). Or select both of the network connections (the ethernet to modem and the usb to wireless router) and right click > bridge connections.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How are you connecting that router to another modem? That device is a modem/router, and is not compatible with a modem, it connects directly to a telephone line with DSL service. You need a broadband modem with an Ethernet WAN interface.


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

johnwill said:


> How are you connecting that router to another modem? That device is a modem/router, and is not compatible with a modem, it connects directly to a telephone line with DSL service. You need a broadband modem with an Ethernet WAN interface.


I connected the router to the modem by unplugging the ethernet cable from my PC and plugging it into the back of the router.

My connection isn't DSL, it's cable, and I can't connect the line directly to the router as they're incompatible.

My modem does have an ethernet interface.

The modem is an NTL cable modem and the model is E08C007 if this makes a difference.


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

SquintRingo said:


> Hey, I'm not an admin here or anything but I think I might understand your problem. I'm not familiar with the actiontec wireless router either, but does it hook up to your computer through USB and then broadcast the internet that the computer is hooked up to through an ethernet cable (that's what it seems like to me you are describing)? If so, you need to either bridge the connections or enable internet connection sharing. With XP you need to go to control panel, then network connections (sorry I'm on vista and can't remember exactly, shouldn't be hard to find). There should be one icon for the local area ethernet connection. Right click then properties then enable internet connection sharing (ICS). Or select both of the network connections (the ethernet to modem and the usb to wireless router) and right click > bridge connections.


Hi, thanks a lot for the advice, I tried both sharing the connection and bridging the connections without much success.

When I tried bridging the connections, I lost my connection to the internet altogether, and my computer itself was unable to connect.

When I tried sharing the connection, the light on the router remained red while the computer itself was able to connect to the internet.

The actiontec manual states that to configure the modem you have to type in http://192.168.0.1 in a browser, however when connection sharing was turned on I was unable to connect to this yet when I turned connection sharing off I was able to connect without any problems.


----------



## jdm93dsm (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.vcn.com/knowledgebase/article.php?id=339


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

jdm93dsm said:


> http://www.vcn.com/knowledgebase/article.php?id=339


Thank you for the list, I've went through it, and I don't think it's any of them apart from maybe; "The VPI/VCI has been changed on the CPE" although I have absolutely no idea what that means.

I went through the basic config on http://192.168.0.1 earlier, and noticed that although the internet light remained red, when I clicked on save and reset, the box switched off and on again (although the light remained red).


----------



## jdm93dsm (Nov 9, 2007)

Im not sure what that means exactly...

VPI/VCI - Virtual Path Identifier/Virtual Channel Identifier (used in Asynchronous Transfer Mode) 

CPE - Customer Premises Equipment

The Virtual Path Identifier/Virtual Channel Identifier has been changed on the Customer Premises Equipment? lol

You might try contacting Actiontec or it might even be easier just to get a new router, you can get a 4 or 5 port wireless g router real cheap now days.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1618852&CatId=2667


----------



## WiFiTech (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't have enough information to offer assistance.
1) ActionTEC GT701-WRU Not seeing this on the ActionTec website.
--a)
DSL Modems/Routers
GT701/GT701A 
GT701C 
GT701D 
GT701R 
GT701C for Verizon DSL 
2) Is this a Wireless Router or a combination device Modem/Wireless Router?
3) What is the goal?

If I make a lot of assumptions, I would think that you want to use the Cable Modem as the Internet Connection, and then allow the ActionTec to be a Wireless/Wired Hub/Switch.
If the Modem does NAT, and DHCP then just disable all WAN functionality in the ActionTec, make sure the LAN IP is outside the DHCP range of the Modem and disable its own NAT and DHCP functions.
If the Modem Doesn't do anything (bridge) then I would ebay or craigslist it and get a basic router from somewhere.
I can't offer anything more without knowing the exact model so I can reference the right manual.


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

WiFiTech said:


> I don't have enough information to offer assistance.
> 1) ActionTEC GT701-WRU Not seeing this on the ActionTec website.
> --a)
> DSL Modems/Routers
> ...


Appologies for the lack of information.

1) Here is a link to the router on the actiontec website; http://www.actiontec.com/support/product_details.php?pid=54&typ=all

2) It simply states that it is a 'Cable/DSL Router' so I would assume it's just a router, the only interfaces on the back are for USB, Ethernet, and Cable/DSL (however, my NTL/Virgin Media cable isn't able to connect directly to it).

3) Basically my aim is to hook my laptop up to the internet. I'm not bothered whether I hook the router up to my PC (with the cable modem in turn hooked up to that) or hook the router up to the modem directly.

After doing a bit of searching it turns out the modem doesn't have NAT (although I would assume it has DHCP as my IP adress is allocated dynamically.

The router is an 'ntl: 250' and the model number is stated as 'E08C007'.

I've been told that I don't need to enter the username and pasword into any configuration as this information is stored on the router.

It was also NTL: who sod us the wireless router, so I'd imagine it should be compatible with the modem.


----------



## WiFiTech (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you for the information:
Okay, there are three things you have to verify.
1) What is your ISP's Connection Type (PPPOE, DHCP IP, Static IP, or other)
2) Do they require MAC, UN/PW or some other type if authentication (provide me thier website if you have it)
3) Is there some reason they can't help you? (Loaded question as offering help and being able to help are two different things)
I would do the following after doing a Reset on the Router.
1) Disconnect all your devices and power them off.
--a) Connect the Modem to the Data Line (cable from your ISP) power it up without being connected to anything else and verify the proper status.
--b) Connect your Router to the Modem, then power it up without a computer connected. Verify the proper status.
--c) Connect your Laptop with an ethernet cable to the router LAN port.
2) Log into the Web GUI of the router. If it was reset proper the manual will have all the information needed to get into it.
--a) You will need to configure/verify that the WAN is set up to match what your ISP says your connection type is.
--b) You need to configure the LAN for DHCP (this means NAT is working)
--c) Configure your WLAN for open access (this is for just for now)
--d) Once you have the WAN configured properly, verify through the status that you are not receiving a Private LAN IP for the WAN. 10.x.x.x or 172.16.x.x or 192.168.x.x.
3) If your modem is a bridge then you will most likely not be able to log into the Web GUI. If you have a private IP in the WAN then you should be able to get to the Web GUI using the WAN IP gateway IP in a browser. Again check the ISP for proper information. You will need to set the modem up in bridge mode if you are getting a Private LAN IP for the gateway.
--a) This should then allow you to browse the internet and use the wireless. Once this is verified, put your security in place.
Hope this helps, if not, then you may want to configure your Modem and Router for Remote Access and maybe someone can log in an help with the settings.
Kevin


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

WiFiTech I followed your advice and it worked!!!!!!!!!

Thanks a lot for your time and effort.

Just a couple of things, I've already set WPA encryption to ensure nobody can gain unauthorised access, and I was thinking of turning off broadcasting so nobody could see it, and was wondering if there was a way I could ensure that while nobody else could see it, my laptop could automatically connect to it?

Also, in the firewall configuration=, I was wondering what level I should set it to, my instincts say high, but I was wondering if there would be any adverse effects to this.

Finally, in addition to the usual firewall, anti-virus, anti-spy etc on each computer is there any additional software/meassures I should be looking into to secure the network?

Thanks once again to WiFiTech and everyone else who took the time to reply to this thread.

EDIT: One thing I noticed is that when I connect my laptop then go to the active user list, it is still empty. Also the WAN status disconnected. Although the wireless LAN status is connected.


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey, I've been doing a bit of reading, and have now turned off ESSID broadcasting. However, when I turned on MAC address filtering, and the obtained the MAC address of my laptop using ipconfig/all, and then tried connecting my laptop wouldn't connect, I've double checked the MAC address given and typed, made sure I didn't mix up 0's with o's, etc, but it still won't connect.

Thanks


----------



## WiFiTech (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello Cadge,
I am glad to hear it. As for your security concerns, always do the most that you can, while being confortable with it. It is just like your car.
1) Keep it locked, 2) don't leave anything in plain view. 3) Avoid driving in areas that are not safe.
1a) Use WPA2, WPA or WEP. 2a) Don't broadcast your SSID, and keep DHCP under control 3a) Don't browse sites that you are unsure of the content.
The order that I do things in, which again is just my personal preference...
1) Medium Internet Security (I have to be able to get to things my clients view)
2) I use what the masses use as they are my client base. (Free Utilities)
--a) AVG 7.5 or 8.0 (free.avg.com)
--b) Spybot Search & Destroy (download.com)
--c) Ad-Aware (download.com)
3) As for my Wireless, I use DD-WRT firmware so that RADIUS is my authentication Factor. However, on Radios that aren't able to use the firmware, I do the following..
--a) Enable the highest encryption and change it before each sensitive use, Banking etc.
--b) Disable the Radio when you aren't using it, (if this is possible)
--c) Use MAC authentication. (This is one of the better ones to use)
******edit*****
Make sure when using MAC authentication that you take the MAC from your AP's connected list. As it is what the Wireless sees your PC as.
******end edit*****
--d) lower your lease time, and drop the DHCP pool to 1 more than the number of devices you have, or disable it all together and use static IP's. (Both XP and Vista allow for multiple IP schema on the interface. So you set your home network up statically, and you are still be able to head to the coffee shop.
The biggest thing to remember is this. If you secure your device (Laptop, Desktop, etc) so that it is safe on a public network (hotspot, hotel, etc) then Securing your network does't have to be such a chore. I will use the car analogy again.
Your car is safest in your garage, locked up. However, when you are driving or when your car is in a parking lot, security is not as easy. Trying to secure the roadways is much more difficult, than securing your car or home. So put the effort and money into securing your PC, so that it is safe to use everywhere. Not to get long winded here, but when I buy a retail PC, I always reformat and install just the OS, then the software I use, then I make an image (of course, back up and updates etc are all done first). I always back up my data to 4gb Iron Key, that is also a password manager and anonymous browser. Then about every 6 months, I just reformat my drive, load the image and I am running fast, secure and safe. This may be overkill but it has worked for me ever since the DVD burner came out. I am working with MS Home Server to see if it has any merit.
As for your WAN / LAN issues. Don't fix what isn't broke. If you are able to browse, and you are not a victim of Double NAT, let it be. Last but not least, document your network on a piece of paper and tape to your computer. I say this because documentation is what seperates the frustrated from the productive.
Hope this helped.


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you once again for another helpful and informative reply WiFiTech.


----------



## WiFiTech (Aug 22, 2008)

No problem... It is what I like to do.


----------

